# Name Those Nuts



## skiprat (Mar 12, 2011)

Like a little fun? Wanna win a nifty pair of Big Rat-Nuts??:biggrin:

Here's the deal....

I have two pairs of these nuts to give away. One set to the 'correct' answer and one set for the 'best' ( funny :wink answer. 
You could give either a correct answer or funny answer or both, but you'd only win one set if you won. :wink:
I'll pay shipping. 

Here's a description....

They are used in pen making.
One is closed ended the other has a through hole 
Each has three grubscrews in the sides.
The centre hole is approx 20mm dia
The outside measurement across the flats is about 36mm

I will not be selling these, so please don't ask.:tongue:

I'll decide who the winners are tomorrow evening (UK time )

Have fun :biggrin:


EDIT; Just to clarify....*you have to say what they do, not give them a name:wink:*


----------



## PennedDown (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I'm gonna go out on a limb here, or more than likely a rat maze. Since I am trying to do a lot of research and get into the kitless pens real soon and have absolutely admired your work here,

my answer is:

*A large pair of rotating Rat Nuts!*
** 
*Jeez Skip, I dunno :befuddled:*
** 
**


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Mar 12, 2011)

bushing hex nuts


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 12, 2011)

Shaft Collared setscrew hex nuts.


----------



## ThomJ (Mar 12, 2011)

thumb screws for rats?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 12, 2011)

The END two passes of a RAT MAZE . . . there really IS NO WAY OUT and there is no cheese at the end. muhahaha  :devil:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 12, 2011)

Look like bushings for a hex pen.


----------



## chrisk (Mar 12, 2011)

A pair of spectacles. The left fits my blind eye while the right is perfect for my perverse one, that is the one who's looking through the keyhole...


----------



## skiprat (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL, some of you lot are sicker than me!!! :biggrin:

For the non metricated or those that aren't as sick as others:tongue:.....here's a pic with a pen, for size reference:wink:


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Mar 12, 2011)

skiprat said:


> LOL, some of you lot are sicker than me!!! :biggrin:
> 
> For the non metricated or those that aren't as sick as others:tongue:.....here's a pic with a pen, for size reference:wink:


 

The left one prevents pregnancy, the right one don't........or they hold a die for cutting threads.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

It looks like a freehub that lets the gears on a bicycle chain sprocket turn while not letting the sprockets, and thus the wheel come loose from a bicycle.

That is just a guess, as I am sure that there are hundreds of other uses for freehubs, IF this is one.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Guess number two:
The devices that keep the Skip Rat's cage turning!


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm guessing their used for indexing blanks. Put the blank between them and mount in the lathe. Looks like you can index 6 sides of the blank. As for a name, I'll just call them, "Ratatoulie's Monster Sized Pen-Nuts"


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

They also look like the freehubs in a bicycle hedset that allows turning the front wheel.


----------



## terryf (Mar 12, 2011)

they're used for turning welsh drum sticks!


----------



## ren-lathe (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay shaft bearings???

Dale


----------



## renowb (Mar 12, 2011)

Lindsey Lohan jewelry


----------



## PennedDown (Mar 12, 2011)

OK, another guess:
Designed to hold a 20mm (around 3/4") round blank. One I see is closed so I'm assuming that the 20mm rod butts against the inside of this one. The other is slipped on the rod and rotates (maybe with a helical type thread inside?) and as it does cuts grooves (by means of the grub screws...?) for a material to be inlayed. Shows you how much I know about metal work, but again trying to think outside the box/maze.

I know! 
Taken from a site where King Leonidas and a force of 300 men fight the Persians at Thermopylae in 480 B.C. Found was an armored chain mail suit, a shield, a sword, and this pair for protecting you know what from getting sliced and diced. Oh yeah and a pair of leather flip flops.....:biggrin:



skiprat said:


> LOL, some of you lot are sicker than me!!! :biggrin:
> 
> For the non metricated or those that aren't as sick as others:tongue:.....here's a pic with a pen, for size reference:wink:


----------



## jimm1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I will guess that they are used for blanks that are shaped on a router table. Get nice smooth flat sides using these as guide bushings.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 12, 2011)

After reading reading peoples guesses I am sitting here with my legs crossed.
Are they used to index and hold a round blank so the blank can be pushed through a table saw to cut feathers into the blank?


----------



## skiprat (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh boy !!!! 

Mike I find it very disturbing that you have a picture of that...thing!!


But somehow I guess I shouldn't be too shocked at what you Americans get upto. :tongue: In fact I reckon you got that as a wedding present from the inlaws:wink:

I'm going to bed....

If I have nightmares, you'll be in trouble!!!


----------



## stolicky (Mar 12, 2011)

deeeez nutz?  Sorry, someone had to say it...

Okay, Skippy's crazy nuts!  "Just one bite and your are screwed" (by the grub screws, of course).

I have to go with locking onto a 20mm round piece of metal and used as a guide to make some of the hex pens I have seen come out of your shop.


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 12, 2011)

Skip!  This is the "In Law"   No need for apparatuses, we have SHOTGUNS!!!  :wink:



skiprat said:


> Oh boy !!!!
> 
> Mike I find it very disturbing that you have a picture of that...thing!!
> 
> ...


----------



## louie68 (Mar 12, 2011)

What does one NUT say to the other NUT??? I think you are all NUTS !!!


----------



## wolftat (Mar 12, 2011)

They look like they would be bushings or jigs for making 6 sided feather pens. Great idea.


----------



## gwilki (Mar 12, 2011)

If they were yellow, they would be pee-nuts.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 12, 2011)

I with Neil on this one, indexing device possibly used in the quick change tool post or on an X-Y table so you can run the blank under the slitting blade. Looks like an upgrade to the device you used on the pen I have of yours.


----------



## kinggabby (Mar 12, 2011)

OMG this is so easy. Those are the nuts that held the bolts on my ex mother-in laws neck. Hook her up to electricity and whamo she came to life.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 12, 2011)

FOLKS...PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE A FAMILY FRIENDLY SITE.  Would you be happy with your 13 year old daughter reading some of these replies?  I don't have time to sort it all out right now but PLEASE, let's stop with the off color stuff.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------



## Fred (Mar 13, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> ... Are they used to index and hold a round blank so the blank can be *pushed through a table saw to cut feathers* into the blank?


 
And that is one Canadian Goose whose gizzard would be 'hard' to cook!

I don't know what these items are, but I know a dude that has a pair of them ... or so he says.


----------



## studioso (Mar 13, 2011)

I think this is the result of someone ordering a .020 ID pair of nuts for a pen's trim,  and forgetting to mention be was talking about inch fractions, not mm...


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 13, 2011)

I would say they are devices you made for coming up with an Eagle segmented blank.
The three grub screws allows you to set the angles and number of segments.

Most likely used on your tricked out metal lathe in some fashion!

Andrew


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2011)

Pen Nuts, formerly known as Pen Balls. Which could qualify Skip Rat as the Pen Ball Wizard.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 13, 2011)

The two nuts have three holding screws, the blind ended nut is slid onto the shaft first, locked on the shaft using the three screws. The second nut provides a sliding fit, when in position on the shaft alignment is possible using the flats on the nuts then the second nut is locked in position. The shaft is held captive

A nutter felt that two nuts applied to solve a problem are better than one, the captive one could keep the other in line much as the occasion demanded confounding the wise as a result proving one nut in the northern hemisphere is equal to two nuts anywhere else in the world.

Cheers mate.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 13, 2011)

Peter,
I love your posts, you always make me have to go out and have a pint or two before I can figure them out!!!


----------



## Rounder (Mar 13, 2011)

I KNOW!!! I KNOW!!! Those are the thing-a-ma-bobs that hold the what-cha-ma-call-it up to the dingle berry so that you can do your Skip Rat magic to a pen!!! YEA, I WON, I WON, didn't I?:biggrin: Surely I won, I just know I did. They can't be anything else! Can they? Oh please Mr. Skip Rat, pick me, pick me! I so love your imaginative creations. I aspire to be at least 1/2 as good as you!

P.S. Was that enough kissing your back side to win? If not let me know and I will add more slobbering praises upon your greatness if it will help me win one of your gorgemous creations!!! I have no shame. Oh someone please stop me. I need help, BAD. I hope TimeBandit doesn't see this. He will dis-own his Pop's for sure. Please son, understand that I am doing this JUST for you! I will actually let you touch a Skip Rat Creation if I win this thing. I am only thinking of you. (Dang I hope they don't put me back in that padded room if they find me. Please, no one tell them where I'm at if they come asking! please, pleASE, PLEASE???) I promise to be nice!!!??? I REALLY do...........:devil:


----------



## skiprat (Mar 13, 2011)

Well done guys. :biggrin: Please PM me your addresses and I'll send them off.:biggrin:


Chris ( Displaced Canadian ) got the first 'correct' answer. Of course the pic of the Eagle feather pen was a good clue.:biggrin: These can also be used to index cuts by other machines like routers, bandsaws or even chop saws. The ends of the blank are turned down to fit inside the nuts. The three grubscrews work like a mini independent chuck so the blank can be fairly well centered in them. 
The closed ended one was simply to use as a mitre stop reference, but I have now machined them both with through holes. They are much more versatile like this.
They are made from aluminium, so would be more 'forgiving' than steel if they happen to touch a blade.  But of course, correct set up and clamping is essential.:wink:






Displaced Canadian said:


> Are they used to index and hold a round blank so the blank can be pushed through a table saw to cut feathers into the blank?


 

Also well done to super sleuth Dale ( Penned Down ) for his 'alternative' use!!!:biggrin:



PennedDown said:


> I know!
> Taken from a site where King Leonidas and a force of 300 men fight the Persians at Thermopylae in 480 B.C. Found was an armored chain mail suit, a shield, a sword, and this pair for protecting you know what from getting sliced and diced. Oh yeah and a pair of leather flip flops.....:biggrin:


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 13, 2011)

Close ended grubby pen nuts.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 13, 2011)

On behalf of my 'Off Colour' friends, I'd like to apologise if anyone was offended by any of the 'adult' replies. I'm certain no offense was intended as we *all* periodically forget our younger members sensitivity now and then:redface:  Sorry guys!!


----------



## PennedDown (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to apologize also if I offended anyone. I sometimes have a weak moment (naw say it ain't so!).

Skip, address and PM sent. When I get the shop set back up here soon, I'll go ahead and send you the plane ticket for some one-on-one tutoring.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Sound like a plan?

Thanks!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL Dale, I could do with another visit 'Stateside' :biggrin: but I don't think you need any tutoring!!

But hey....since you're offering....:biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, I'm one of those people who has no luck at all. The IAP seems to be my lucky charm. :biggrin: Thank you Steve. We should do lunch sometime.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Chris, if Dale sends the ticket over real quick, then I could hand deliver them and we could have lunch at the same time:biggrin: LOL

I'll get them in the post as soon as I get back home on Friday or Sat morning.

Hope you guys can have fun and also get some use from them. I'll do a little pictorial on how I use them as soon as I get a break, though I'm sure you both have figured them out already.

Cheers all and thanks for playing along:beer:


----------



## skiprat (Mar 18, 2011)

Guys, I posted your bits this morning. I hope you get some use from them
The grubscrews are metric, so I included an allen key

Here are a couple of pics of them while making a couple of sample cuts. 
I don't have a table saw ( yet :wink so I roughed these cuts on my mitre chop saw. Not perfect, but not too bad. You can see that by varying the depth or angle of the cut that some decent patterns can be cut. 
I think the main advantage of using this kind of method is that the inlays don't have to be trimmed flush before the next one goes in.:wink:


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 18, 2011)

Funny thing skippy, your test cuts look almost exactly like something I've been sketching in my little book. I don't know if the effect goes all the way down, but it's damn close right now.


I like the nuts a lot, I'm going to be doing some segmenting/inlaying now that I have my thickness sander, and may have to think more on how I'm holding my nuts......errrrr blanks.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 18, 2011)

Skippy, a certain friend of ours would have been extremely proud :wink:  This is VERY cool!!!!

Linda


----------



## PennedDown (Mar 19, 2011)

Skippy,

That is so freakin' cool! I can't wait to get these and let the experimentation begin. I'm spending the morning tuning in the table saw I accquired for a temporary setup and building a sled, but I may wait until these come in and make a specific-use sled just for my RatNuts.   After the move, I have my big table saw and everything else that was in my shop in storage, so I've had to do with what I kept back and can fit in a small portion of a garage. 

Thanks again Skip and I'm sure I'll be lighting up your PM once I get the first project rolling.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Mar 19, 2011)

*Mystery nuts?*



skiprat said:


> LOL, some of you lot are sicker than me!!! :biggrin:
> 
> For the non metricated or those that aren't as sick as others:tongue:.....here's a pic with a pen, for size reference:wink:



By the looks of the pen in the comparison pic, I'd say they hold a pen bushing that is used to rotate the body while machining the spiraling body & cap. Guess they would be called spiralizing pen bushing holders.

Larry


----------



## scratched blank (Mar 19, 2011)

skippy that sure does look like a marketing chance for one of our machinist friends here. i would love to have a pair of those nuts


----------

